

My evening project: Mobile Optimized Hacker News - everyplace
http://apartm.net/hackernews/

======
Tiomaidh
Nice/Useful.

Internal Server Error the first time I tried to load comments. (And every time
afterwards.)

And it's kind of a bummer not to be able to log in and comment, upvote, etc. I
understand it's a MVP though, so presumably that's coming. I'd offer to help a
little, but I know Python, Lisp, and Java--not PHP, JS, and CSS, so sorry.

~~~
everyplace
I fixed the internal server error. Sorry about that.

------
everyplace
The code is available on github as well, and all pull requests welcome to
improve it: <https://github.com/apartmnet/Hacker-News>

------
mijnpc
I like it :D

Have added it to my bookmarks on my smartphone.

------
AltIvan
OT... a shout-out for my evening proyect (that is to improve HN as well):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2768238>

